# Difference between perfectil and biotin



## AnitaNa (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok guys ive done searches on this site and read a few of them but i just want to know the difference in Biotin and Perfectil? which causes hair growth in face and other areas? i jsut want to know which is better bc i want to starty taking one ofthem and im confused on whih to take and at what dosage? thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here are the ingredients of Perfectil:

Nutritional Information *Av. per tablet**%RDA*Vitamin D (as D3 200 IU)5Âµg100Vitamin E (Natural Source)40mg400Vitamin C60mg100Thiamin (vitamin B1) 8mg571Riboflavin (vitamin B2) 4mg250Niacin (vitamin B3)18mg100Vitamin B610mg500Folacin (as Folic Acid) 500Âµg250Vitamin B129Âµg900Biotin0.045mg30Pantothenic Acid 40mg667Iron12mg86Magnesium 75mg25Zinc 15mg100Iodine200Âµg133Manganese0.5mg-Copper1mg-Chromium GTF50Âµg-Selenium100Âµg-Cystine10mg- *Each tablet also contains:* Natural Mixed Carotenoids2 mg-Grape Seed Extract -(95% Proanthocyanidins) 15 mg

Perfectil contains biotin.... but also has other ingredients for nails and skin. If you want all the extra's... I would go with Perfectil, although the amount of Biotin in it is very small. If you want more impact on hair and less with skin... just go with the Biotin itself..... I use 6000mcg tablets.


----------



## AnitaNa (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for your help! Im gona start taking perfectil since itll help with other thigns akslo and see how it helps.


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 23, 2006)

I take both and it really makes my hair stronger. The first week I took Perfectil my nails grew so fast. Anyways, make sure you eat well and take care of your hair the correct way and you will get even better results.


----------



## AnitaNa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info..any website you know of where i can get a good deal on them?


----------

